

HTML5 Bookmarks – daily news articles and bookmarks - getdavidhiggins
http://html5bookmarks.com/

======
matthewdavis
The magnifying glass icon, while looks like a way to search the bookmarks,
actually opens ALL bookmarks in separate tabs.

